# My collection - lots of pics



## jmvuitton (Dec 15, 2005)

It's been about 5 months since I've been collecting MAC. (just before naturally eccentric came out) All discontinued products were purchased either LJ, ebay, gloss.com or whenever I find out a certain store still has items in stock. DIALUP, BEWARE. Lots of pics!!

*EYESHADOWS - some are out of place and needs to be depotted. I need another palette.






































PIGMENTS





































PALETTES 2005





















MISC. EYE STUFF

























FACE STUFF

















LIP STUFF









































BACK UPS - they are all LE and Pro items. Not pictured - blueboy paint









OTHER LIP STUFF

















































PERFUMES



*


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 15, 2005)

Wow, that's an impressive collection. There for a while my makeup stash was fairly abundant, but I became overwhelmed by it all so I decided to downsize. If something provokes too much thought, then I don't want to mess with it...I must be getting old.


----------



## Classic Beauty (Dec 15, 2005)

Wow.  I want to steal it.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Dec 15, 2005)

What an amazing collection.


----------



## gliter (Dec 15, 2005)

im so envious =] do u share? lol


----------



## vircore (Dec 15, 2005)

i haven't words O_O 

INCREIBLE!!! very beautiful colecction


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 15, 2005)

holy mother of pearl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 16, 2005)

Wow, my hat is off. and you labeled them all, somebody was busy!


----------



## mel0622 (Dec 16, 2005)

well i found MY new best friend!!!


----------



## aznsmurfy (Dec 16, 2005)

holayyyyyy moley! That is a way impressive collection!! 5 months?! Dang girl you beat my 5 month mark by mileeees! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Way cool collection, luv how everything is color coordinated and labelled.


----------



## GlamDazzled (Dec 16, 2005)

gosh!! i cant stand you!! lol all those glosses!!! man.... :: thumbs up ::


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Dec 16, 2005)

Fucking hell, all that MAC in 5 months! I'm jealouuuuuuuuuus!


----------



## Eemaan (Dec 16, 2005)

oh my god it was never ending, my finger was strained from all that scrolling. I love the way you organised your pics. Can i ask what digi cam you have please?


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 16, 2005)

Your e/s collection so beats mine in a fist-fight. And in 5 months...love the font you used to add names as well. What's it called?


----------



## KristineBelle15 (Dec 16, 2005)

wow, that is an awesome collection! and only in 5 months? that must be really expensive.  but wow that's really impressive..i love it


----------



## User34 (Dec 16, 2005)

wow.
What do u do for living?? lol.. very nice collection.


----------



## user4 (Dec 16, 2005)

5 months??? r u kidding me??? where's the money tree... i want one too... LOL!!!


----------



## PrettyinPink (Dec 16, 2005)

:O Holy cow, for 5 months you've really accumulated a really nice collection! You've got some really great LE products in there. I'm so jealous of your MSF's and the Lancome JT's. I just love your collection girl!


----------



## jmvuitton (Dec 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Philosopher* 
_oh my god it was never ending, my finger was strained from all that scrolling. I love the way you organised your pics. Can i ask what digi cam you have please?_

 
haha sorry  =)

I use kodak LS743


----------



## jmvuitton (Dec 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_Your e/s collection so beats mine in a fist-fight. And in 5 months...love the font you used to add names as well. What's it called?_

 
I got the front from 1001freefonts.com and it's called freame


----------



## jmvuitton (Dec 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alumeze* 
_wow.
What do u do for living?? lol.. very nice collection._

 
i work and go to school


----------



## jmvuitton (Dec 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyinPink* 
_:O Holy cow, for 5 months you've really accumulated a really nice collection! You've got some really great LE products in there. I'm so jealous of your MSF's and the Lancome JT's. I just love your collection girl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I got most of the LE from ebay and 99% for a steal! That's what happens when auction ends at 2 a.m. when I'm at work haha

thanks =)


----------



## kiwicleopatra (Dec 16, 2005)

you know....for 5 months.... thats pretty damn good.

*is speechless*


----------



## colormust (Dec 17, 2005)

GOD DAMN GIRL!!! look at your freakin collection!!!!

nice.....


----------



## x.els.x (Dec 17, 2005)

HOLY CRAP!!!i love your make-up!!!! hmm i feel soo poor at the moment compared yo you haha


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (Dec 17, 2005)

I want your juicy tubes!


----------



## jess98765 (Dec 19, 2005)

firstly WOW!!! My jaw just hit the ground! my goodness thoses eyeshadows look gorgous in the palletes like that! Secondly WOW at how well the colours came out!!
All that in 5 months?? you gotta be kidding!! WOW WOW WOW!!


----------



## Joke (Dec 19, 2005)

I love your collection!
How do you like those shadesticks?
TIA


----------



## stacey (Dec 19, 2005)

that's a shit load for 5 months... def a lot more than my collection for 5 months.


----------



## aziajs (Dec 20, 2005)

I want your collection!!!  I love how you have everything labeled in the pics.  It's very organized.


----------



## Anne O'Nymous (Dec 20, 2005)

ALL THIS IN ONLY FIVE MONTHS? *faints*
I'm into MAC since a year and I don't even own 1/32 of what you have. 

(BTW this is a really gorgeous collection!!!!)


----------



## JunkaLunk (Dec 21, 2005)

Aaaaah I Love Juicy Tubes!!!!


----------



## Shannyn (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow I seriously adore your collection!! Oooh la la look at all of the glitter liners.


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Dec 22, 2005)

oh wow...amazing!


----------



## breathless (Dec 24, 2005)

wow! *speachless*


----------



## Pink_minx (Dec 24, 2005)

*speechless*


----------



## bella dee (Dec 27, 2005)

daaaaaaaamn girl. all that in five short months? more power to ya!!! i cant imagine how much all of that cost. and because of your collection youve now inspired me to go back to my friends at the mac counter and just buy more. even though it should stay in the bank..im gona spend my money on mooore mac!


----------



## umademesmyle (Dec 28, 2005)

i'm so jealous of your collection! aik.. must be worth a few THOUSANDS of dollars..


----------



## TINYd313 (Dec 28, 2005)

The only thing I have to say about your collection is....WOW!!!  That is a great collection you have going there....I am so incredibly jealous!!!


----------



## Villainiss (Dec 28, 2005)

Wow.  That's a whole lotta MAC.

But I'm curious - do you plan to use it all on yourself, or are you just collecting to collect?  I mean, unless you're a makeup artist, will you really use it all?

Nonetheless, such a great collection.  What an amazing array of product to choose from!


----------



## jmvuitton (Dec 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Villainiss* 
_Wow.  That's a whole lotta MAC.

But I'm curious - do you plan to use it all on yourself, or are you just collecting to collect?  I mean, unless you're a makeup artist, will you really use it all?

Nonetheless, such a great collection.  What an amazing array of product to choose from!_

 
I do other people's makeup all the time. My friends tell me I should really go into makeup art but I don't want to. It's just a hobby.


----------



## Eemaan (Jan 27, 2006)

i find my self revisiting your traincase for referance, my favourite collection on here!


----------



## cutandrun (Jan 28, 2006)

Oh. My. Gosh. You can fit my whole collection into one photo I think...


----------



## AlliSwan (Jan 28, 2006)

That is a STUNNING collection...makes me sad to think mine could look like that now if I didn't force myself to jettison everything I don't use OFTEN....


----------



## laeticia (Jan 28, 2006)

so envious of ur collections, esp BBW tutti dolce gloss


----------



## toxik (Jan 30, 2006)

wow that's so hot.


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

amazing!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

wow. great traincase


----------



## lovalotz (Nov 13, 2006)

gorgeousness


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 13, 2006)

holy crap!!! all that in 5 months!!!!! Wooooooow! 

c'mon tell the truth:goofy:, you broke into MAC WHORE's bathroom! lol


----------



## mzmephime (Nov 13, 2006)

amazing collection


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 14, 2006)

Great collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .  Everything is so neat!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



P.S. you took good photos.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 18, 2006)

Beautiful collection!  So organized and tidy.  Great pics too!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bintdaniel (Dec 22, 2006)

that's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks


----------



## charismaticlime (Dec 22, 2006)

Simply amazing


----------



## Damfino (Dec 22, 2006)

Your collection is AMAZING, I especially love the pigments! Thanks for labeling everything too


----------



## charismaticlime (Jul 2, 2007)

nvm...


----------



## Jill35 (Jul 2, 2007)

That is an awesome collection! I love it. Thanks for sharing


----------



## TRUEFASHIONISTA (Jul 2, 2007)

*faints* Totally awesome!


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 2, 2007)

only 5 months?!?!?! you have a great collection!


----------



## TeenageHead77 (Jul 4, 2007)

OMG you have sooo much.
are you a makeup artist. =)


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 2, 2007)

Gorgeous items, fantastic collection!


----------



## Althea (Sep 18, 2007)

wowwww, i have no words.....


----------



## blondebunny76 (Sep 18, 2007)

That's an awesome stash!


----------



## nunu (Sep 18, 2007)

amazing collection! love your pigments!


----------



## OrangeLuvinChik (Sep 20, 2007)

Holy moley! That's just a 5 month old collection? Wow! You have an amazing collection! I want it! I can just imagine how huge your stash will be in a year or so!


----------



## MisaMayah (Dec 12, 2007)

you have a beautiful collection!! =)


----------



## clamster (Dec 12, 2007)

Thank you for labeling! I love your collection because you have a bit of everything!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 12, 2007)

I love it!


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 12, 2007)

5 months? wow~ i'm very impressed. you should get a new frost.. then a back up for it also.. =) lol i see you use that a lot.


----------



## fingie (Dec 13, 2007)

Great collection!


----------



## Caramel_QT (Dec 17, 2007)

Wow. What madness. What wonderful, delicious madness.


----------



## Lexx13 (Dec 17, 2007)

Very very nice!!! : )


----------



## cuiran (Jun 15, 2008)

great collection


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 15, 2008)

great collection!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 16, 2008)

Great collection!


----------



## skittishkitty (Jun 17, 2008)

wow your collectioins is amazing...


----------



## hermione9713 (Jun 18, 2008)

wow that's very impressive for 5 months! great collection!


----------



## vcanady (Jun 18, 2008)

AMAZING collection!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 18, 2008)

awsome collection


----------

